# Our "new" Highsider (nothing to brag about!)



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

RK, looks like you picked up someone elses project! For $50 bucks, I would have snapped it up too! A great deal in my book for a classic. Taking into consideration the effects the ultraviolet rays have had on the outside of the hull, the color of the webbing used on the inside, I would guess it's an......... um, an '84. Yep, it's an '84 for sure! ;D 

Congratulations, it looks like it's going to be a great project. Keep us posted with any updates!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

It's a 15'4" Highsider and the paint was sanded when I picked it up...it didn't just end up that ugly haha. But it definitely needs a whole lot of TLC! Any recommendations to restore the structural integrity of this beaut?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that! Money and time is all it takes. 
I just started mine and it looks a whole lot worse then yours. Have fun with it.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I  saw in yer other thread you were thinking about sandblasting the hull. I think it is a little to thin to do that safely, it might be too easy to blast a hole in an otherwise good section of hull if you are not careful. I would just sand it down and cut out anything sketchy. Replace with new glass as you go. The whole transom looks like a gonner, for sure.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

One thing i wish someone would told me was, no matter how thin the transom, NEVER cut it all the way out. it still serves as a template to build up. I don't think i would sand blast it. I would D A it (A light grit sand paper on a sort of orbital sander). i would try to get all those old patches out of there too cuz they'll never really sand smooth.

But that is gonna be a great boat when you get it done. It'll be done before you know it!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Our "new" Highsider (nothing to brag abo*

Whats wrong with it the way it is? :-?;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Why couldn't I have found something like this when I was looking? I like my jon boat and all, but I would have preferred a gheenoe. 

Looks like a good start!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Our "new" Highsider (nothing to brag abo*

Started sanding the bottom today. Luckily the previous owner did most of it before he decided to sell it. The sides and edges will be all me, though. Unluckily for me, however, the orbital sander went to sh*t basically as soon I started. So I have to do all of the sanding with a block. I'm using 80 grit paper and will probably use 100 on the inside.

Here's a few pics of the bottom done...I still might touch up some of the edges.




























PS - This the the first time I have ever sanded anything in my life...hopefully my attention to detail helped me do a professional job!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Electric orbital sander would be a lot easier.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I know...but the one I had was probably older than me and broke as soon as I turned it on. The block wasn't bad. Only took a couple hours...I'll probably spend an extra 30 min or so on it, too. The sides will probably take about an hour each and I don't wanna put any estimates on the inside yet.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Pretty much decided that I'm not going to have time to mess with this thing for a while so I'm just going to sell it. I have someone that is looking to buy it but if it falls through she'll be on the Gheenoe's for sale page.

We're going to save up as much as possible by next spring and hopefully have a nice, new, custom NMZ from CustomGheenoe! Let's hope we can get the money...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Pretty much decided that I'm not going to have time to mess with this thing for a while so I'm just going to sell it.  I have someone that is looking to buy it but if it falls through she'll be on the Gheenoe's for sale page.
> 
> We're going to save up as much as possible by next spring and hopefully have a nice, new, custom NMZ from CustomGheenoe!  Let's hope we can get the money...



How much do you want for this?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Our "new" Highsider (nothing to brag abo*

I will be in tampa for thanksgiving... if the price is right I will pick it up then 

On a side note do you have a wedding photographer for your wedding yet? If not I would love for you to consider using my company. Over the last 3 years (almost) we are the fastest growing wedding photography company in Florida. Originally opened in Tampa area and now have expanded to Orlando, Ft. Lauderdale, Miami, and the Florida Keys.


I PROMISE you will like what you see when you look at some of our work
Here is my web site, please feel free to visit.

www.stepintothelimelight.com


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I already promised the guy that was going to help me with some of the work that I would sell it to him. His name is Jason and owns Jason Ryan Marine. This is not an advertisement but...he does AMAZING work. He's a guy I met through the grapevine and he's by far the coolest guy in the industry I've met. If you are in the Tampa Area...I strongly suggest him. Gotta help our struggling small businesses!!! Anyways, I'm dropping it off tomorrow. Sorry guys!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Oh man [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=lalalala.gif] [smiley=ill-take-it.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

How would I smooth out a bunch of deep nicks and chips around the edges? They're not in the paint so sanding wouldn't work.

By the way, the Gheenoe is still for sale if anyone's interested and I would be willing if I like the offer (I'm not unreasonable I promise).


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You get to fill the nicks.
Your choices are thickened epoxy,
white marine tex (a ready mix form of epoxy)
automotive bondo,
gelcoat.

Sand the nick.
clean the dust out of the nick.
Make sure the nick is clean and dry.
Apply the filler of choice.
Smooth out the filler.
If needed, sand the hardened filler.
Epoxy and marine tex, just before they harden,
can be smoothed and shaped with a wet fingertip.
This eliminates much sanding.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

You're the man...thank you


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm cornfused, I thought you sold this to a friend? If it is still for sale, how much do you want for it?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

That fell through so I am going to buy it over Christmas while I am in town


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry guys I got a bunch of offers from craigslist, etc and it should be sold by the end of the week.


----------

